# Forgive my rant..



## MMRR - jif (Dec 2, 2007)

but I just feel the need to vent a little. I was having a wonderful time at our office Christmas party last night when I got a call from my daughter. She apologized for bothering me but wanted to give me a heads up. 

In the past 36 hours we have received surrender requests for 12 animals! These include 5 Bearded Dragons, one of which is quite ill, 1 ill Leopard gecko, 2 adult Veiled chameleons, 1 large albino Burmese python, 1 rat snake, 1 small sulcata, and a 3 foot gator. Fortunately the sick Beardie and Leo have already been delivered to my vet and are getting treatment. The Burm was dropped off at a Humane Society on the other side of the state. The gator has gotten too big to be a fun pet anymore. So, today, along with all of my other usual Sunday chores, I'm putting together a bunch of new enclosures, and trying to make travel arrangements to get these animals here. 

I understand that life situations can change and that sometimes people have no choice but to give up their pets. I don't understand people that have sick pets and do nothing about it until they can't stand looking at them any more and then give them up to rescue. I don't understand people that buy pets that they know will get huge and they won't be able to care for them properly when they do. I don't understand people that release their pets in the park when they no longer want them or they leave them in a box on someone's doorstep. 

I think one of the reasons that I continue to belong to and read many of the forums that I do is because it reminds me that there are people out there that are passionate about their pets and wish to do everything possible to keep them happy and healthy.

OK, I'm done ranting now. I do feel a little less tense. But it's time to get back to work. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 2, 2007)

It is really hard jif. I completely understand your pain. As thecable guy, I have had to search for customers lizards, snakes, frogs, etc. And spend time educating them so that the animal doesn't end up dead. I know that Des loves veileds and we have a terrarium for them if you cannot house them. It's hard because you feel like such a good person for saving so many animals, but then you consider the animal being given up and it saddens you up, but you're the better person. The part that KILLS you inside, is when you know you're at your limit and you can't do anymore. When they keep coming in and you just can't give them all homes, its burns you inside. I'm so sorry jif. Let me know if I can help or if you need it.


----------



## nat (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry you are dealing with such a hard situation... but also thank you for it! We need people like you... because if everyone was more like you we wouldn't have this problem to begin with!

I do reptile rescue myself, but not on the level you do.... so I completely feel your frustration. I have had 4 bearded dragon calls myself in the past week and just finished rehoming a nile monitor... all the while trying to be a student and look after my own animals. Its hard not to out right call the people would when they surrendor pets to me, and a lot of the times they seems to treat me as though I am running some sort of "service" in which they are a customer and therefor I ought to be grateful for their business some how. 

but the animals are grateful and so are those who get a new family member due to your care. You are making a huge difference in a hundred different ways, each positive and each very appreciated!


----------

